# MK4 Trunk CD Changer help



## soundscapes (Sep 20, 2007)

I just bought a used OEM 6 disk CD changer for MK4 Jetta/Golf from a reputable dealer that tested the part before shipping. It looks brand new. My MK4 Jetta did not come with a CD Changer in the trunk, but has the trunk mount and wire plug and I'm still using the original Monsoon stereo. I placed the CD changer in it's slot, removed the fake plug/cap off the wire plug on my car, plugged the CD changer wire plug securely to the car wire plug...everything fits. HOWEVER, even with the car on, the changer will not eject the cartridge as if there is no power. Is there something I need to tell the Monsoon head unit? Is there some sort of code? When I try to select a slot number from the Monsoon, it says, NO DISC just like it always did. Any ideas are greatly appreciated. Thank you all...


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Trunk CD Changer help (soundscapes)*

is it plugged in behind the HU? The wire from the trunk plugs into the back of the HU, but I thought it was supposed to be plugged in from the factory


----------



## soundscapes (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Trunk CD Changer help (soundscapes)*

It works now. After some digging around, I had to do two things. One, since my car had never had a CD Changer in the trunk, I had to use VAGCOM to tell my car's computer that it now has one. Two, the cable in the trunk was not connected to the back of the HU/CD. Once both were done, BOOM, I'm in business. Total Cost, $75 for CD Changer, $15 for VAGCOM cable and shareware @ $90 total. Other sellers want $200 for the CD Changer and the dealership wanted $120 for the VAGCOM update. I saved $230, plus switched my clock to a 24-hour clock while I was at it, which I prefer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by soundscapes at 7:24 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## DesuL (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Trunk CD Changer help (soundscapes)*

Sweet! I just had to replace my changer and it did the same thing. Now I know! 
Btw.... BUY A REAL ROSSTECH CABLE!!!!!! I have had amazing support from them! One thing while on the phone with the tech dept there (amazing they know more about VW's then a dealer and more about computers then geek squad) I found out the cheap rip off cables do NOT have a failsafe in the cable and you can fry your motherboard (it has happened more then you want to know) or will fry your ECU (also happened) 
Just something to think about..... Support those that put in the work!


----------

